# Pocket Slingshot Build-off



## Winnie

I am offering as a prize a Milbro Proshot Piranha Catapult for the Best Pocket Slingshot.

The particulars are:

1. The slingshot must be small enough to comfortably carry on your person all day, everyday.
2. It must be powerful enough to be considered, at least, a light hunter (I'm thinking a squirrel).
3. It must be designed in such a way so that from the time you start reaching for the slingshot in your pocket until you get your first shot off cannot be more than 5 seconds. (I am presuming it will have to be pre-loaded in some way to accomplish this.) 
4. Though it is not essential, I ask that you actually carry it all day for at least a couple of days.

The slingshot I carry every day meets these criteria. I'm interested in seeing other shooters ideas.

The contest begins today and will end July 13 at 12:00 midnight Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## Bostradamus

so glad you're doing this!! i'm really digging pocket shooters right now, i made my first one about 2 o'clock this morning, so if that counts, here's my entry





  








PocketShooter




__
Bostradamus


__
Jun 11, 2012


__
2



maybe a better pic...


----------



## Winnie

That's a beautiful pocket shooter.


----------



## Bostradamus

thanks!! i can't hardly even feel it in my pocket and i can get a shot off in about 4 seconds with it... i just went outside to verify, hahahaha


----------



## mckee

Can it be made already or do u have to make one from today?


----------



## ifix

would this be considered a slingshot or does it have a different name?
in any case you can carry it on you 24/7. no prob


----------



## Winnie

mckee said:


> would this be considered a slingshot or does it have a different name?
> in any case you can carry it on you 24/7. no prob


If it meets the requirements. Though I'm trying to figure this one out. It looks more like a sling than a slingshot (catapult)


----------



## treefork

BoKennedy said:


> thanks!! i can't hardly even feel it in my pocket and i can get a shot off in about 4 seconds with it... i just went outside to verify, hahahaha


 Nice job BO!!!


----------



## Bostradamus

treefork said:


> thanks!! i can't hardly even feel it in my pocket and i can get a shot off in about 4 seconds with it... i just went outside to verify, hahahaha


 Nice job BO!!!
[/quote]
thanks, man... sanded my butt off making that one, hahaha


----------



## ifix

Winnie said:


> would this be considered a slingshot or does it have a different name?
> in any case you can carry it on you 24/7. no prob


If it meets the requirements. Though I'm trying to figure this one out. It looks more like a sling than a slingshot (catapult)
[/quote]

the band is elastic. it's red rubber but looks pale in the pic. i think the band on a sling is leather or string or something. not sure.
I was wondering if what I am using has a different name. I've been carrying another with a smaller pouch with me for a week or so.
I made this today because I needed a bigger pouch with a pocket for rocks.


----------



## Winnie

I think I'm going to require that the slingshot have a handle. Just bands and a pouch isn't quite what I had in mind. Having said that though check out: 



winnie


----------



## kooniu

this is my latest preloaded pocked shooter. I can shot less than 5 second from take it from pocket (about 3 second)
more about this idea I showed http://slingshotforu...pouch-holsters/.
I planning carry it for few days to check how comfy is.


----------



## kooniu

some video low quality


----------



## Charles

Very clever as usual, Kooniu!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kooniu

Thanks Charles but still my EFC is your shooter. I carry it in my wallet (but I neet looooong time to use it







)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Winnie

kooniu said:


> this is my latest preloaded pocked shooter. I can shot less than 5 second from take it from pocket (about 3 second)
> more about this idea I showed http://slingshotforu...ouch-holsters/.
> I planning carry it for few days to check how comfy is.


kooniu
Very cool and really creative. It looks like some sort of a clip, like you'd see on the end of a booster cable.


----------



## kooniu

not exactly, this is clamp (converted) I showed this idea in march (small version- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14719-clamp-slingshot/) and this Tournaments mobilized me to finish the bigger version .


----------



## Winnie

kooniu said:


> not exactly, this is clamp (converted) I showed this idea in march (small version- http://slingshotforu...lamp-slingshot/) and this Tournaments mobilized me to finish the bigger version .


kooniu, I really like how you think "outside the box".
winnie


----------



## JLS:Survival

Heres mine

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:19243]

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:19242]


----------



## Bostradamus

that's some major tubes on that altoid shooter!!!
NICE!


----------



## Winnie

JLS:Survival said:


> Heres mine


The wood is so white it almost looks like bone. I've worked some boxwood that comes out like that. It looks like it could really pack a whallop. Can you get the shot off in 5 seconds?


----------



## Jakerock

[sub]Cool stuff guys! [/sub]
[sub]Heres my entry.... Video for proof of quick shot[/sub].















Also bagged a feral pig with it. They are so annoying and invasive.


----------



## lightgeoduck

This isn't an entry I don't think, but this reminded me of the little shooter I made last year... on the video its set up light, but can be set up with heaver bands or tubes to meet the requirements. It also has a magnetic pouch so it I can have it readily available for first shot..






LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck

here's another one that I "made" awhile back based off an idea from Dgui

This can kick the butt out of a squirrel














LGD


----------



## kingmurphy

here is mine i know its a bit early but im sending it off to a friend as his pocket shooter so hope you'll still let me in, its made of 18mm top quallity birch plywood with a lindeed oil coat i looked very hard for this wood and its cherry red wood front yet i rasped that all of so it was like ivory then brurrowed down to make a symetrical grip on both sides and all the edges are excesivly rounded so they have a dark brown look to themit has double six inch thera band gold with a fully drawn lenth of 30 inch.it slices though 25mm chip board with eaisy when shot with a 14mm lead ball it fits in any of my pockets easily and in a little trial it took me 4.567 seconds to load it and shoot thanks for the chance

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Chepo69

This complies with the conditions?


----------



## tomshot123

Very nice chepo! I like the curve but what bands are you putting on it?


----------



## Winnie

Chepo69, 
This is a beautiful slingshot. I don't recognize the wood at all. It's some of the prettiest I've ever seen.
The slingshot must be small enough to carry all day, every day and it must be "preloaded". The point is to have a slingshot with you while going about your buisness and then being able to, within 5 seconds, draw, aim and shoot.
winnie


----------



## tomshot123

Does it completly have to be preloaded as some people can draw very fast anyway


----------



## Winnie

If you can draw, load, aim and shoot within 5 seconds then it qualifies. My real intention was to see what people can do with pre-loaded slingshots but, being able to shoot withing 5 seconds from rest with the slingshot in your pocket is the most important criteria. To be honest though, being pre-loaded would be best.
winnie


----------



## tomshot123

Ok, thanks for the reply its just that I am waiting for the varnish to dry on a pocket natural for this competition!


----------



## Charles

I guess it is time to throw my hat into the ring! Sorry ... I have been very busy lately with other projects.

Strolling through a second hand shop, I came across the following:










It is a salad fork made from laminating together several layers of plaited cane. I think the layers are epoxied together. I have seen trays made from similar material. It is only about 1/8 inch thick or less, but is very strong. I decided to make a boo shooter out of it, just for an experiment. And here is how it turned out.










I have banded it with pseudo tapered 1745 tubes. As most will know by now, that is ample power for hunting game up to rabbit size, using .44 lead ball or so. I have been shooting it with my hunting slugs and .50 lead ball as well. I prefer the hunting slugs. It shoots very well for me. Here is a close up showing the lamination detail.










So you can see that although it is very thin, it has a large number of layers. And at least the front and the back are woven with some kind of cane. As a result, it is thin, light, but very strong.

The main contribution to deployment speed is the tubes. I carry it in my left pocket, without wrapping the tubes around the frame. I carry the ammo in my right pocket. With a two handed draw, I extract the slingshot with my left hand and the ammo with my right. The tubes require no untangling and the pouch is ready to load as soon as the frame clears my pocket. So I can use my right hand to place the ammo in the pouch and grasp the pouch. Then I just draw and fire ... easily done in 5 seconds.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jakerock

You all are building some nice pocket shooters, but kooniu and I seem to be the only ones that can get a shot off in 5 seconds.
The rest of you are full of baloney.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Jakerock said:


> You all are building some nice pocket shooters, but kooniu and I seem to be the only ones that can get a shot off in 5 seconds.
> The rest of you are full of baloney.


LOL,, so true, so true


----------



## Charles

Jakerock said:


> You all are building some nice pocket shooters, but kooniu and I seem to be the only ones that can get a shot off in 5 seconds.
> The rest of you are full of baloney.


And you, my friend, are full of bull puckey. Here is a simple way to allow most any slingshot to be drawn and fired in less than 5 seconds.










This is one of my standard boo shooters. There is a slug in the pouch. A rubberband is wrapped around the handle of the frame, and a loop of the bands is pulled up under the rubberband so that the pouch is pulled partially under the bands, trapping the ammo in the pouch. Carry it in your pocket this way. To shoot, just pull out the slingshot, grasp the pouch with slug, and draw. Your draw will pull the pouch and bands from beneath the rubberband on the handle.

Any slingshot posted so far in this contest can be set up in this way. I have shown it here with tubes, but the same technique works for flats.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jakerock

That is very clever and useful, and talk is cheap!


----------



## Winnie

Charles,
It's cool to see different approaches to the 5 second challenge.
Looking at your band set-up I'm wondering how the tubes compare to flat bands. You've seen my everyday bands. What kind of power are you getting compared to them? Any idea? I can see the advantage of having the pouch held open for the next shot. Most of my experience with tubes is with the store bought variety.
John


----------



## Charles

You will find very good information on velocities from tubes here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

Basically, those thin Chinese tubes give velocities as fast or faster than you can get with flatbands, unless you are cutting your flats to extreme tapers.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot

would my pfs count ? ill make a video tomorow , ill do 3 shots in under 5 seconds for this contest


----------



## newconvert

Ry-shot said:


> would my pfs count ? ill make a video tomorow , ill do 3 shots in under 5 seconds for this contest


i like that, i believe he met your challenge with another challenge!


----------



## dkdude7

I'll be posting some pics of a slingshot I'm working on in 1-2 days


----------



## Jakerock

newconvert said:


> would my pfs count ? ill make a video tomorow , ill do 3 shots in under 5 seconds for this contest


i like that, i believe he met your challenge with another challenge!
[/quote]

I will volunteer that there is no way I will get three shots off from pocket > load > target X3 in 5 seconds.
As far as I am aware, only Ryan and Dgui are fast enough to pull something like that off.


----------



## Bostradamus

Jakerock said:


> would my pfs count ? ill make a video tomorow , ill do 3 shots in under 5 seconds for this contest


i like that, i believe he met your challenge with another challenge!
[/quote]

I will volunteer that there is no way I will get three shots off from pocket > load > target X3 in 5 seconds.
As far as I am aware, only Ryan and Dgui are fast enough to pull something like that off.








[/quote]


----------



## dkdude7

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22280]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22281]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22282]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22283]
Here is one pocket shoot I have finished.


----------



## dkdude7

I don't know if someone can have 2 submissions, but I would like to remove my previous one and put this one in place. I will post a video of me shooting it tomorrow.
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22555]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22554]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22553]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22552]
-Derek


----------



## harson

OK folks here is my entry it is made from 12mm mahogany plywood,it shoots really well for such a small shooter.
Oh sorry charles i just had to steal your idea for carrying it pre-loaded.


----------



## Charles

harson said:


> OK folks here is my entry it is made from 12mm mahogany plywood,it shoots really well for such a small shooter.
> Oh sorry charles i just had to steal your idea for carrying it pre-loaded.


No theft at all ... I put the idea out for public consumption. Glad you found it useful.

Nice looking shooter, by the way ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## catburn

No can at extremely close range is safe.


----------



## mckee

Here's my entry,
12mm thick g10 supports most band attachment methods, small but virtually indestructible bands will be able to take rabbits


----------



## Jakerock

Is that the crook?


----------



## Jakerock

mckee said:


> Here's my entry,
> 12mm thick g10 supports most band attachment methods, small but virtually indestructible bands will be able to take rabbits


New shared design template PLEASE!


----------



## mckee

My computer isn't working properly at the moment so I can't


----------



## Winnie

Well, we're comming down to the wire. Tomorrow night at 12 midnight is the deadline. I'll have an answer by Friday evening after I (and my 14 year old son) review all entries. Good Luck.
Winnie


----------



## Winnie

I failed to mention that the Piranha that is the prize for this contest is a JORGE SPRAVE LIMITED EDITION. 
winnie


----------



## dkdude7

Here is my vid of shooting it under 5 sec.​



-Derek​


----------



## Winnie

Well, I've made my decision.
I have really enjoyed seeing shooters responses to my challenge. I am amazed at the proficiency of some of you.
The winner is: Catburn. Though all were good and some were esthetically very nice, Catburn's had all of the elements I was looking for, especially the preloaded pouch.
So, Catburn, if you will send me your particulars I will send you the Milbro Proshot Piranha.
Thanks everyone. You've made the last month very enjoyable for me.
Winnie


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, Catburn ... nice job.

Thanks for the contest, Winnie!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## catburn

Thanks all around. It was a team effort. Bill Hays shared design, MJ's micro shooter challenge, Stormdrane's Paracord videos, rich and varied tube tutorials, Charles' preload and a bounty hunter.


----------



## Jakerock

Catburn you are a badass with a small fork!

Congrats! And thanks to Winnie and everyone else who submitted your interesting shooters. 
Small shooters rule!


----------



## harson

Well done Catburn that is one cool looking shooter .


----------



## Btoon84

nice catburn, boba fett would be proud


----------



## kooniu

congrats and thanks for Winnie for good fun.


----------



## catburn

Still in my pocket. Thanks for the kind words. I'd like to share a short anecdote about how carrying a preloaded slingshot around has saved the day, but alas , none such exists. Fun build, thanks again to all those who participated.


----------



## Duke1066

kooniu said:


> this is my latest preloaded pocked shooter. I can shot less than 5 second from take it from pocket (about 3 second)
> more about this idea I showed http://slingshotforu...pouch-holsters/.
> I planning carry it for few days to check how comfy is.


----------



## Duke1066

Brilliant!!!!! ????????????


----------

